# Bike Repair Stand Recommendations



## Drattner (Feb 11, 2010)

I have been doing a lot of my own repairs and adjustments on my bike and wife’s bike over the last two years and after trying to adjust my front derailleur last night for 2 hours I think it is time to get a bike repair stand. I’ve done some minimal research but I have to admit I’m overwhelmed by all the choices out there. I thought I’d come to the experts for some advice on which stand to purchase. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd go with a Park stand BUT you can also make your own for a lot less. I've seen plans by googling such.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I only wish i'd bought this earlier










one benefit not always mentioned is that it allows for a lot of torque on stubborn BB's without the risk of damaging anything else.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

There's this from Make Magazine. 
Bike Repair Stand


----------



## efacc (Jul 6, 2011)

i have a feedback sports stand which is pretty sturdy and was reasonably priced at around $150


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*Feedback Sports Pro Elite*

I had a Performance Bike Shop Spin Docotor G3 Pro. It was OK but I was never impressed with it. The jaw closure mechanism failed after about 16 months and Performance took it back no questions asked. They offereed an exact replacement, but I did not want another one and took store credit instead.

I ordered a Feedback Sports Pro-Elite that costs about $60 more. I am dellighted with the new Pro Elite and feel it is far superior to the Spin Doctor G3 Pro.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought one of these a few months ago ... it is currently on sale for $39! Great value and pretty stable.

Northern Industrial Bike Repair Stand | Bike Repair Stands | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bikerjulio is correct...this is truly the way to go.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

acg said:


> I bought one of these a few months ago ... it is currently on sale for $39! Great value and pretty stable.
> 
> Northern Industrial Bike Repair Stand | Bike Repair Stands | Northern Tool + Equipment


I have a 30 year old Park that does a fine job. The one from Northern Tool looks like a screaming bargain for the $$. I've also used the top of the line Performance stand & although many dislike it if I needed a stand I'd buy one. They work just fine & should last for many years if reasonable care is taken.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought a Park Pro 25 years ago and have never been sorry.


----------



## maxxevv (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have not intent to carry it around, the PartTool PRS-20 is fantastic for the shop or home use. Very hardy, stable and convenient to work on due to the swivel option. :thumbsup:


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

maxxevv said:


> If you have not intent to carry it around, the PartTool PRS-20 is fantastic for the shop or home use. Very hardy, stable and convenient to work on due to the swivel option. :thumbsup:


Yep, nothing beats that kind of stand. In seconds you can pop off either wheel and then do any kind of service imaginable on the bike, including torquing the BB.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

gtpharr said:


> I had a Performance Bike Shop Spin Docotor G3 Pro. It was OK but I was never impressed with it. The jaw closure mechanism failed after about 16 months and Performance took it back no questions asked. They offereed an exact replacement, but I did not want another one and took store credit instead.
> 
> I ordered a *Feedback Sports Pro-Elite* that costs about $60 more. I am dellighted with the new Pro Elite and feel it is far superior to the Spin Doctor G3 Pro.


This.

I use a Tacx Spider Team workstand for carbon bikes:


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you have to remove the front tire to do work on the Park stand pictured? What if I wanted to adjust the front brakes with the wheel on?. I'm new to this stuff so maybe I'm missing something.Thanks


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

osteomark said:


> Do you have to remove the front tire to do work on the Park stand pictured? What if I wanted to adjust the front brakes with the wheel on?. I'm new to this stuff so maybe I'm missing something.Thanks


Or you can pop off the rear wheel. Either way it's easy as pie and there are no problems with brake adjustments.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I bought a Feedback Sports Pro Elite back when it was called the Ultimate Support stand. Not cheap, but the best money I've ever spent on tools. I love most Park tools, but this beats the Park stand like a rented mule IMO. Fast, intuitive, safe, tall enough to get almost anything up to a comfortable viewing level with a moment's adjustment, securely holds the bike at any angle, allows the bike to rotate for different views if you like, never had a problem with it. Get the accessory tool tray and you're set for life.

Pro-Elite Work Stand


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you have to take tires off to use the one shown?
Thanks.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Fireform said:


> I bought a Feedback Sports Pro Elite back when it was called the Ultimate Support stand. Not cheap, but the best money I've ever spent on tools. I love most Park tools, but this beats the Park stand like a rented mule IMO. Fast, intuitive, safe, tall enough to get almost anything up to a comfortable viewing level with a moment's adjustment, securely holds the bike at any angle, allows the bike to rotate for different views if you like, never had a problem with it. Get the accessory tool tray and you're set for life.
> 
> Pro-Elite Work Stand


Nice, but how do you hold a bike with a carbon or aero seatpost? How do you install a bottom bracket?


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

pmt said:


> Nice, but how do you hold a bike with a carbon or aero seatpost? How do you install a bottom bracket?


I have the Park Internal Seat Tube Clamp that I use to put bikes with a carbon seat post in my feedback stands. Basically you replace you seat post with this park one designed to go into stands


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

zmiko said:


> I have the Park Internal Seat Tube Clamp that I use to put bikes with a carbon seat post in my feedback stands. Basically you replace you seat post with this park one designed to go into stands


I've seen that, but it's just bizarre to have to remove the seatpost to work on the bike. Not only does it have to be re-aligned on reinstall, but it's also not a part designed for frequent install and removal.

Looks like that stand is fine for steel bikes and round metal seatposts, but for aero/carbon, the PRS-20 style stand is the way to go.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> I only wish i'd bought this earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the stand I have. It's super stable you can spin your bike around to work on it. It basically allows access to the whole bike and you don't have to worry about any cracked top tubes. Think I bought mine off of Ebay for less than $200, might have even been $170 brand new.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to be a pest, but do you have to remove tires to use this stand?
Thanks.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

osteomark said:


> Sorry to be a pest, but do you have to remove tires to use this stand?


There's no need to remove the tires off the wheels with the PRS-20 style stand. Of course you need to pop off one wheel with the quick release, which only takes all of five seconds.


----------



## zmiko (Apr 25, 2011)

osteomark said:


> Sorry to be a pest, but do you have to remove tires to use this stand?
> Thanks.


ya you have to remove 1 wheel, usually the front


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

I made my own stand for my mountain bike a few years back. Top section is removable to fit in a bench vise as well as designed to fit in a 2" hitch for trailside repairs. Now that I also Road bike I'm thinking the Park stand looks like a nice choice.


----------

